# 12v wire for fridge



## n7ogp (Mar 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell how to wire the fridge to a battery, I'm not sure which wire goes where, I have a white and a green/white I have connected the white to the possitive and the green/white to the neg which blew a fuse so I swapped them over and that blew a fuses I have the wire diagram but can't understand which goes where and it does not say, help please,
Gary


----------



## AndyC (Mar 25, 2012)

What make and model of fridge is it?

AndyC


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 25, 2012)

Electrolux rm 212


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 25, 2012)

For connection to the 12V supply, a two-way termi nal block is
located behind the right-hand end of the control panel  at
the top of the refrigerator.
For connection to a 220-240V electricit su I, the refrigerator
is provi e Wit a -core mains lead w ic IS inten ed for connection
to a properly earthed plug and socket outlet. In the United Kingdom,
the following plug connection instructions must be observed.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 25, 2012)

It's not good to wire your fridge direct to your leisure battery on 12V. It is usually wired to the vehicle battery via a relay which only operates when the alternator runs.


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an auto sparks split charger which I will connect the fridge to, do you have YouTube videos on your fridge.


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 25, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> For connection to the 12V supply, a two-way termi nal block is
> located behind the right-hand end of the control panel  at
> the top of the refrigerator.
> For connection to a 220-240V electricit su I, the refrigerator
> ...


From the terminal block where do the wires go, that's the bit I can't work out,


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.thomson-caravans.co.uk/advice/maintenance/pdf/rm212_instructions.pdf


page 2 figure 5 you wil see the 12 volt input so if fed from relay the feed would go on to one side of the 12 volt and one side would go to earth{negative} can say which as diagram has no positive and negative


one wire would go to positve {plus}{red}

one to negative{minus}{black}


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 26, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> http://www.thomson-caravans.co.uk/advice/maintenance/pdf/rm212_instructions.pdf
> 
> 
> page 2 figure 5 you wil see the 12 volt input so if fed from relay the feed would go on to one side of the 12 volt and one side would go to earth{negative} can say which as diagram has no positive and negative
> ...



Thanks for that, i did that with the 2 wires i have, i wasn't sure which wire went to + and - so i put an in-line fuse on each wire, it keeps blowing the fuses no mater which way the wires are, if i connect only one wire to the + and leave the other wire off it will make a circuit, there is power getting to the switch on both terminals of the switch.   im thinking now that the 12v is kaput, i bought it from ebay a couple of months ago, i think the last owner has had a problem with the fridge and he might of made it worse


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 26, 2012)

check that the wires go to the plug on figure 5 just follow the wires back to the fridge it self and if need to change the wires as there seem to be a short somewhere make sure that it grounded properly .Myself  I WOULD CHANGE THE WIRE TO A SINGLE CORE FOR EACH WIRE AND WIRE FROM THE FRIDGE BACK TO A LESUIRE BATTERY FIRST WITH A FUSE INLINE JUST TO CHECK IT OUT AND IF IT WORKS THEN I WOULD PUT IT ON TO RELAY AND IF FUSE THEN BLOWS IT IS A FAULTY RELAY, 2  I would also make sure it on 12 volt before vonnecting 12 volt and disconnect the mains just in case ther is a fault in change over switch..3 I WOULD also look at bypassing change over switch *TEMPORAY*just to see if it works when bypassed then that would tell me i have a faulty change over switch.


This is my solutions to the problem described but hold no guarentee that it will work or it will not work but if it not working then it cant make thing any worse


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 26, 2012)

I will give that ago, ive been thinking the 2 wires would both be connected the to the + on the battery


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 26, 2012)

no one is negative one is positive


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 26, 2012)

ok wont do that


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 26, 2012)

I have just bought this tried a £200 offer and it was accepted straight away.
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

I have a fridge spare or repairs now


----------



## landydriver (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## n7ogp (Mar 27, 2012)

landydriver said:


> if i connect only one wire to the + and leave the other wire off it will make a circuit,
> no it wont,
> 
> there is power getting to the switch on both terminals of the switch.
> ...



I think i only connected one wire and it did make a circuit when it was switch on, it was only when i connected the other wire and switched on that it blew the fuse. i will have another look at the week end,


----------

